# VistaVG Ultimate: New XP Theme by Vishal Gupta Now Both with & without Searchbar



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi guys

After a long time I'm very excited to announce my new theme "*VistaVG Ultimate*". 

*img462.imageshack.us/img462/8535/vistavgultimatethumbnainy1.png


I have fixed a few BUGs, Added new features, new styles!

*FIX:*

*1.* Chevron BUG fixed.
*2.* Startmenu image BUG fixed.

And a few other BUGs fixed...

*NEW:*

*1.* A new style "*Black*" has been added to the theme after a lot of demand for black titlebar.
*2.* A separate theme for Startmenu Searchbar lovers. It shows the Vista searchbar in Start menu but its fake. You need "LSPatch" to use it. I have included it in the pack.

And more...

*UPDATE:*

*1.* Titlebar Text is shown in  Left now.
*2.* Common Tasks are also shown in  Left but I have included a "shellstyle.dll" file for bottom common tasks.
*3.* Aero style for 32x icon size is default now.
*4.* Lots of new Vista images, like "All Programs" arrow, Explorer arrows, Startmenu images, Logoff/Shutdown images, etc.
*5.* A few colors changed.

And lots of other small updates...

*HOW TO USE:*

*1.* Extract the contents and u'll get a folder.
*2.* In this folder, you'll get 4 more folders:

=> *Bottom Common Tasks* (This folder contains "shellstyle.dll" file for showing common tasks in explorer at bottom.)
=> *Fonts* (This folder contains Segoe UI fonts required for the theme. Copy them to "%windir%\Fonts" folder.)
=> *Styler Toolbar* (This folder contains Style toolbar for explorer. You need "Styler" installed on your system.) You can download Styler from here:

   *www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.551.htm

=> *Theme* (This folder contains the main theme.)

*3.* Copy all contents in "*Theme*" folder to "*%windir%\Resources\Themes\*" folder.
*4.* Now you can set the theme using Desktop Properties.
*5.* Also make sure you have patched the "uxtheme.dll" file to allow 3rd party visual styles, if its not patched, then download and run the UXtheme Patcher from here:

*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Uxth...nload-2369.html


I hope you all will like this theme as you liked all my previous themes.
Please give your valuable feedbacks. 

*Download here*


----------



## sidcool (Jun 17, 2007)

once again excellent work bro..........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy. I hv tried to fulfill all members requests in this release. Also I hv fixed a few BUGs, which some members reported to me.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks again Mr.Vista


----------



## joey_182 (Jun 17, 2007)

ya thanks.....gr8 work...


----------



## sun_rane007 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you 
*Best Theme*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 17, 2007)

Very nice. I wonder how many yrs it took you to reach this level


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 17, 2007)

Vishal dude y do u hav to do this to us.... If u can cm up with ur own OS n thts 10 times costlier thn the overpriced MS products, we will STILL buy ur OS

so whn r u comin in the market???


----------



## Anup Nair (Jun 17, 2007)

Excellent work vishal.


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Jun 17, 2007)

nice theme man ....gr8 work


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Vishal aka Mr. Vista...Gr8 Work !!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

thnx to all of u guys.  

ur precious words always encourage me to work on these themes and tutorials.  

I'm so much glad that u all liked the theme. I tried to fulfill all requests and now I'm eagerly waiting for ur feedbacks.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 17, 2007)

cool mate ur great yaar.......


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey vishal, why don't u make a black coloured theme too for this. Just change the Hue & saturation. if You like mail me the bitmaps & I will re-edit


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ I'll make a Black theme soon, if I get time.  

@Kenshin & pateek
thnx guys.


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 17, 2007)

That is a very good theme!!!! Thanks..


----------



## Edburg (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow thats a great theme....even better than all those windowblinds and styleXP ones....perhaps u can sell this theme instead of giving it free..cos its that great and certainly worth to buy.

And i found it a little difficult and time consuming for me to install the theme...may be u cud make a installer or some kind to do all the things auto....wud be great for a lay person and not only for techies.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ The appreciations I get from u guys means more to me than the money.  
It always makes me happy, when u all like my work.  

Regarding to using the theme, just copy the suggested folder and patch the "uxtheme.dll" file.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 17, 2007)

cooool theme! great work vishal!  applause applause....

if MS sees this they haf 2 options:
1) to hire you as their grafix artist! 
2) to block ur theme jus as they did to Kol, in which case you'll become more famous than him! (God forbid MS may never block ur theme, but seriously ur theme is leaps and bounds ahead of Kol's vista theme, kudos!  )

either way it'll add more feathers to ur cap!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ Thats an awesome comment dude. I really appreciate it. thnx for ur kind words.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 18, 2007)

vishal u r great man simpley genius 

i was waiting for some kind of stuf 4rm ur side on windows xp 

thanks a lot.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 18, 2007)

one more update which can be done is that the default window border can be kept 5 or 6 and jus as the title bar gradients can be applied to it as shown in the pic.

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/7434/untitledwr2.th.jpg


----------



## shyamno (Jun 18, 2007)

How to get those Desktop Vista type icons and also in the My Computer ??


----------



## virus_killer (Jun 18, 2007)

Great work man,


----------



## kalpik (Jun 18, 2007)

Vishal, congrats on this great theme


----------



## serendipiti (Jun 18, 2007)

AWESOME(sorry for shouting but cudn't help!)


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

Stunned amazed saw ur Vista Vg but  Gr8 Kaash I was a windows fan  Well Awesome Terrific amazing adbhut aparajit  Mr Vista on high  Awesome again a reqeust can you make 1 for Gnome  GTK 2.x


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 18, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> How to get those Desktop Vista type icons and also in the My Computer ??



u can use icontweaker or iconpackager coupled wid vista icon theme.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 18, 2007)

thnx a lot guys. u all r gr8.  

@shyamno
Visit following thread to make XP look-a-like Vista:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49141


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 18, 2007)

One Suggestion .... Vishal ! y don't u apply for a job in Microsoft ?  ..moreover , u r a MVP !


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 18, 2007)

Thumbs up  ...cool


----------



## Tapomay (Jun 19, 2007)

Great work friend. Thank you very much for such a wonderful gift.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 19, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Bottom Common Tasks (This folder contains "shellstyle.dll" file for showing common tasks in explorer at bottom.)



1. What do I do with it?

2. Is there no way to get the searchbar to work like in vista or atleast to act like "find files and folders" shortcut.

3. Theme is incomplete without those nice vista icons. How do I get vista icons?


----------



## krates (Jun 19, 2007)

u r a real geek vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 19, 2007)

thnx to all of u guys.  

@adithya

1. If u want to show common tasks at bottom in explorer, then copy the "shellstyle.dll" file from this folder and paste it to:

%windir%\Resources\Themes\VistaVG Ultimate\Shell\_folder_containing_ur_current_style_
%windir%\Resources\Themes\VistaVG Ultimate with Searchbar\Shell\_folder_containing_ur_current_style_

There will be already a file with same name, replace that file.

2. Nope.

3. Read following tut:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49141


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome theme.
Everything works well
Aero 48 gives some glitches though
32 works perfect for me


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 19, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thnx to all of u guys.
> 
> @adithya
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link and the theme. I like the black style.


----------

